# Why are there so many creepy furries?



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriously.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Humans are creepy in general.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Because this is society's little trash dump.
This is where all the creeps gather after being rejected by everyone else.

Also,
old hairy manchildren.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Because this is society's little trash dump.
> This is where all the creeps gather after being rejected by everyone else.


And the people who came here by choice?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope this isn't about openly posting my fetishes online. Gosh.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Because this is society's little trash dump.
> This is where all the creeps gather after being rejected by everyone else.
> 
> Also,
> old hairy manchildren.


But I'm not a reject, or a creep, or a manchild =(


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

You're asking why there are so many creepy people in a fandom about cartoon animals that is sex and fetish dominated?


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, usually if someone in normal society is a creep then people let this person know and possibly shun them. The furry fandom, on the other hand, is a hugbox.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not a creep


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not a creep



No but a lot of people here sure are, and they are lusting after my ass...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No but a lot of people here sure are, and they are lusting after my ass...


 
I only lust after your cock.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I only lust after your cock.


Which is awesome and I encourage that, but for some reason half this forum wants to take my anal virginity...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

There's a difference between how someone acts online and irl, as for I'm extremely normal in real life except one thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's a difference between how someone acts online and irl, as for I'm extremely normal in real life except one thing.



and what's that one thing?

I agree with the first part of your post as well.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's a difference between how someone acts online and irl, as for I'm extremely normal in real life except one thing.


Yes I made a thread on that too. I stated I was as much of a sarcastic retard IRL too.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Because people find it appropriate to act in certain ways online that are not the same offline.
You can be more perverted here.

Off-Topic
The ass thread is closed.
I am sad.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Which is awesome and I encourage that, but for some reason half this forum wants to take my anal virginity...



I'm fine with bottom. But I'm still going to eat you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I'm fine with bottom. But I'm still going to eat you.


But I don't like vore, or anal =(


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> and what's that one thing?
> 
> I agree with the first part of your post as well.


...I don't want to say it cause you all will assume I'm gay and even though I do it, I'm still not.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

I am just a flirt :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I don't want to say it cause you all will assume I'm gay and even though I do it, I'm still not.


anal beads?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

I blame the liberal media.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like vore, or anal =(


 
I think he just wants your member in his mouth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> anal beads?


*hell no!*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I don't want to say it cause you all will assume I'm gay and even though I do it, I'm still not.



well I think i'm going through a relaps and think I might actually be gay like not even lying.....out with it already


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I think he just wants your member in his mouth.


But I only like oral with wimmenz!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well I think i'm going through a relaps and think I might actually be gay like not even lying.....out with it already


fuck it alright, crossdressing


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I only like oral with wimmenz!



How about I do that, then swallow you whole. Deal?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fuck it alright, crossdressing


Ok...
I admit, I did not expect that.
You're lying.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> How about I do that, then swallow you whole. Deal?


But I don't want my man juice in my mouth!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

hi H&k... ;3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hi H&k... ;3


Oh.

It's you.

Hi...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fuck it alright, crossdressing



dude, guys wear chick pants all the time...earrings all the time....hell there was even that phase where guys wore nothing but pink/purple shirts.....its nothing to really be ashamed of nowadays.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fuck it alright, crossdressing


*Oh murr*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *Oh murr*


......"I hate you guys"


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want my man juice in my mouth!



Who knows, maybe you'll like it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Who knows, maybe you'll like it.


I assure you Mr. Gay Raver Furry with an interesting avatar that I do not like cum in my mouth.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assure you Mr. Gay Raver Furry with an interesting avatar that I do not like cum in my mouth.



How would you get it in your mouth anyway?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ......"I hate you guys"


Why do you assume I'm being sarcastic? :B


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ......"I hate you guys"


"Why is that in quotations?"


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> How would you get it in your mouth anyway?


Obviously you spit it into my mouth after I blow my load in yours. then I drink it after I go down on you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Why is that in quotations?"



"Why is your question concerning quotations in quotations?"

Mine are in quotations cause I physically spoke it and now I'm quoting myself


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously you spit it into my mouth after I blow my load in yours. then I drink it after I go down on you.



No no no, you've got it all wrong.

See, I would blow you, then I just swallow you whole. As in your whole body.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> No no no, you've got it all wrong.
> 
> See, I would blow you, then I just swallow you whole. As in your whole body.


Well that's not how I fantasized about it when I was touching myself!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Why is that in quotations?"


I'm quoting southpark


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that's not how I fantasized about it when I was touching myself!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPDcwjJ8pLg


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> No no no, you've got it all wrong.
> 
> See, I would blow you, then I just swallow you whole. As in your whole body.


What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that's not how I fantasized about it when I was touching myself!



Oh, well we can do it your way too if you want.

@Taren: My plans for blowing Heckler and then swallowing him whole. I just want him squirming in my belly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the fuck am I reading?


You're on a furry forum therefore anything and everything will eventually relate to gay sex.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPDcwjJ8pLg


Next time link a good song, like this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqhxbdpwO4k


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Oh, well we can do it your way too if you want.
> 
> @Taren: My plans for blowing Heckler and then swallowing him whole. I just want him squirming in my belly.


Ok sounds good. I want to be inside you.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok sounds good. I want to be inside you.


o murr


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok sounds good. I want to be inside you.



This works on so many levels.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow this topic became what it was about. A bunch of creepy furries.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wow this topic became what it was about. A bunch of creepy furries.


I know, isn't it great how that works out?



RetroCorn said:


> This works on so many levels.



So when do you wanna make love?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So when do you wanna make love?



Right now. Meet me in my mom's basement.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Right now. Meet me in my mom's basement.


Ok sounds sexy. Are we doing master/pet RP too? I'll bring my harness...


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok sounds sexy. Are we doing master/pet RP too? I'll bring my harness...



Works for me. You should wear it though, I'll need it and the leash to pull you out of my stomach later. Unless you'd rather me throw you back up that is.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Works for me. You should wear it though, I'll need it and the leash to pull you out of my stomach later. Unless you'd rather me throw you back up that is.


Either or, whichever you prefer sexy.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Either or, whichever you prefer sexy.



Oh murr...

How about I just throw you back up then?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Oh murr...
> 
> How about I just throw you back up then?


As long as you let me lay there in my cum that you drank for a bit.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Let face it the human mind can come up with some sick stuff sometimes, but it the sick stuff that draws people the most.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as you let me lay there in my cum that you drank for a bit.



Hell yes. But I have to be able to lick you clean after.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Because what is normal to furries is creppy to mundanes.

Really, free your mind, take a step back, forget you are a furry, turn off the filter, and pretend like it is the first time you have ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because what is normal to furries is creppy to mundanes.
> 
> Really, free your mind, take a step back, forget you are a furry, turn off the filter, and pretend like it is the first time you have ever seen anything like it.


Jesus Christ.
Don't ever make me do something like that again.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Hell yes. But I have to be able to lick you clean after.


Good, just how I like it... Make sure you clean _everything_.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, just how I like it... Make sure you clean _everything_.


D: Behave.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Jesus Christ.
> Don't ever make me do something like that again.


 
You know you liked it. Don't lie.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

RP yiff always brings in a crowd.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You know you liked it. Don't lie.


Actually, yes.
That's why I came here in the first place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Jesus Christ.
> Don't ever make me do something like that again.


And furries wonder why people are freaked out by the fandom, lets see this thread has derailed into gay sex and everybody already doesn't care about what I said, anywhere else everybody would be freaking out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> RP yiff always brings in a crowd.



meh, kinda creepy when the one guy's trying to literally eat the other...

and on that note, I think ima try to paw off to some straight yiff to wash some of the gayness away (or at least attempt to)


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel creepy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I feel creepy.


trust me, you'll get that a lot...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> meh, kinda creepy when the one guy's trying to literally eat the other...
> 
> and on that note, I think ima try to paw off to some straight yiff to wash some of the gayness away (or at least attempt to)


HI BILLY MAYS HERE, WITH OXYCLEAN!  HAVING TROUBLE GETTING THOSE GAY STAINS OUT?  WATCH THIS YOU GO FROM FABULOUS TO MANLY IN ONLY ONE WASH!  ORDER NOW AND GET A SECOND ONE FREE!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, yes.
> That's why I came here in the first place.


 
Auh, running away.



Scotty1700 said:


> *meh, kinda creepy when the one guy's trying to literally eat the other...*
> 
> and on that note, I think ima try to paw off to some straight yiff to wash some of the gayness away (or at least attempt to)


 
It's what the board wants.


----------



## Azure (Feb 2, 2010)

People in general are creepy if but you look close enough.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> meh, kinda creepy when the one guy's trying to literally eat the other...
> 
> and on that note, I think ima try to paw off to some straight yiff to wash some of the gayness away (or at least attempt to)



Good luck with that, someone's going to jam it back in there eventually. You can never leave the game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dass said:


> Good luck with that, someone's going to jam it back in there eventually. You can never leave the game.



but I am at least DELAYING the inevitable....

wow it would, it's saying the search for "yiff" could not be done... some error or some gay sht....why did I just say that *pawpalm* 

wth the first like 5 pages are all M/M!


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but I am at least DELAYING the inevitable....
> 
> wow it would, it's saying the search for "yiff" could not be done... some error or some gay sht....why did I just say that *pawpalm*



Omens.



> wth the first like 5 pages are all M/M!



Like I said, it's going to jam itself back in there and *you can never leave the game*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but I am at least DELAYING the inevitable....
> 
> wow it would, it's saying the search for "yiff" could not be done... some error or some gay sht....why did I just say that *pawpalm*
> 
> wth the first like 5 pages are all M/M!


Go to Ychan, it's all furry porn and they have sections to browse by for straight/gay/etc.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> People in general are creepy if but you look close enough.


You stole that avatar from the frog thread!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

wow holy flamefest there.....went to browse straight yiff and outta the first 20 pics, 12 of them were avatar.... 5 were comics, and 1 was "cumshots"


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> wow holy flamefest there.....went to browse straight yiff and outta the first 20 pics, 12 of them were avatar....


On Ychan?

Oh that's cause there's threads for the porn and the avatar porn thread is popular.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> On Ychan?



yeah, 
http://ychan.ca/search.php?query=Se...mminute=00&todate=Today&tohour=00&tominute=00

all I did was hit search (without anything in it) and it brought up the advanced search like usual. I left everything blank except "straight" as the category....


edit*I give up, maybe it's just another phase of mine :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yeah,
> http://ychan.ca/search.php?query=Se...mminute=00&todate=Today&tohour=00&tominute=00
> 
> all I did was hit search (without anything in it) and it brought up the advanced search like usual. I left everything blank except "straight" as the category....


No look up at the top see /s/ ?
/s/ means straight threads.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at you with your porn. I'm busy look at firearms.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Look at you with your porn. I'm busy look at firearms.



Ooh which ones, this will surely get my mind off things.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Look at you with your porn. I'm busy look at firearms.


You do realize you can combine the two right?
Just make sure they're not loaded.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize you can combine the two right?


Show me examples.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize you can combine the two right?



yes but I'm trying to ignore the P word for now


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Show me examples.




not an example of the 2 but I gotta say this is one of my favorite guns right now

http://www.kriss-tdi.com/products/kriss-crbso-45-acp.html


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Show me examples.


You do realize the stock makes an excellent fisting device?

...Wow this thread epic derailed.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Go to Ychan, it's all furry porn and they have sections to browse by for straight/gay/etc.


 
Lol. You would know. :]


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> not an example of the 2 but I gotta say this is one of my favorite guns right now
> 
> http://www.kriss-tdi.com/products/kriss-crbso-45-acp.html



I heard that they weren't that great. I prefer H&K (hurr) firearms.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> And the people who came here by choice?



You are either:

A. Creepy
B. Wanting to be accepted for whatever X reason
C. Here for free Aids Sex and the porn
D. In need of an internet therapy group.
E. Came for the art and didn't get the memo about the Above.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I heard that they weren't that great. I prefer H&K (hurr) firearms.



Ah, my second favorite weapon, the HK MP7

I'm also a fan of bushmaster as well, my bro got to fire a LE SBR while he was @ a local gun range shooting trap. The guy who had it was in SWAT..


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> C. Here for free Aids Sex and the porn


Everyone has AIDS!  AIDS AIDS AIDS! AIDS AIDS AIDS! Everyone has AIDS!  And so this is the end of our story, and everyone is dead from AIDS.-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, my second favorite weapon, the HK MP7


MP5 sirs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> MP5 sirs.



meh, doesn't have the preferred stopping power. The mp7 can go through all types of military grade body armor while the mp5 just bounces off (more or less).


----------



## Bir (Feb 2, 2010)

Bir is not a creepy creepster.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> meh, doesn't have the preferred stopping power. The mp7 can go through all types of military grade body armor while the mp5 just bounces off (more or less).


They have .40S&W variants.



Bir said:


> Bir is not a creepy creepster.


No you are not, and I thank you for it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They have .40S&W variants.



We're still talking very blunt rounds man, most handgun grade bullets don't have the penetrating power to take down an armored target...sure it could break a few ribs but it would do next to no lethal harm.


Tell ya what, I gotta hit the sack. We could pick up on this later tomorrow but until then adios.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We're still talking very blunt rounds man, most handgun grade bullets don't have the penetrating power to take down an armored target...sure it could break a few ribs but it would do next to no lethal harm.
> 
> 
> Tell ya what, I gotta hit the sack. We could pick up on this later tomorrow but until then adios.


The MP7 is chambered in a handgun cartridge. :V


----------



## Bir (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you are not, and I thank you for it.



​ 8X

You's be welcome.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread is epic win.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2010)

If you wanna talk about guns, then please make a new topic in Off Topic.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2010)

Qoph said:


> If you wanna talk about guns, then please make a new topic in Off Topic.


This is the Den.  Just run away and be glad they aren't having sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Qoph said:


> If you wanna talk about guns, then please make a new topic in Off Topic.


I could make a guns pun but then everyone would want to slap me.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is the Den. Just run away and be glad they aren't having sex.


They were earlier.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> They were earlier.


Hey there wasn't actually any penetration.....

yet.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey there wasn't actually any penetration.....
> 
> yet.


 I know, I was dissappointed.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I know, I was dissappointed.


Well the other guy is gone. But I'm still here...


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well the other guy is gone. But I'm still here...


om nom


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> om nom


So.... how you doin' girl...


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So.... how you doin' girl...


I'm fiiiiine, how you doin, sexy?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

Tc... BECAUSE FURRY IS CREEPY!!!!  Creepy people like creepy things and furry is creepy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I'm fiiiiine, how you doin, sexy?


*sets up tripod and camcorder*
Aaaannnnndddd ACTION!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I'm fiiiiine, how you doin, sexy?


I'm doin' just fine.... now that you're here baby.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Tc... BECAUSE FURRY IS CREEPY!!!! Creepy people like creepy things and furry is creepy.


 Are you lost, little boy?


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm doin' just fine.... now that you're here baby.


Awww that's so sweet


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Awww that's so sweet


Yeah, but not as sweet as you're lookin' right now, sexy...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Awww that's so sweet


Get on with it!


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, but not as sweet as you're lookin' right now, sexy...


 I want your sweet man juice all over me.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

Well... I am creepy... 
Stalker creepy... I have badass stalking skills...

At least that's what my parole officer said...
He was nice, I miss him... 

Okay, generally, I'm just creepy... But most people are creepy in their own way.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> I want your sweet man juice all over me.


Mmmm yeah, I like where this is goin'... mind giving me a hand? Or head?


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmm yeah, I like where this is goin'... mind giving me a hand? Or head?


 Oh yeah I'll give you some head, you mind my pointy hyena teeth?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Oh yeah I'll give you some head, you mind my pointy hyena teeth?


Hell no, that makes it better...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Are you lost, little boy?


I'm the creepiest one here just ask your lover H&K


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell no, that makes it better...


 Om nom cock gobbling


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm the creepiest one here just ask your lover H&K


 I can't ask him anything, I gotta mouthful of his dick


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Om nom cock gobbling


Oh god yeah, just like that baby...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmm yeah, I like where this is goin'... mind giving me a hand? Or head?


I'm not jealous, i'm not jealous, i'm not jealous.... 

you see we're all creepy.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god yeah, just like that baby...


 om nom nom oops. I bit it off.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> om nom nom oops. I bit it off.


It's ok, I came hard before you did, and we can always get it reattached!


----------



## Surgat (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, this is derailed.


----------

